# Tadpole Care Schedule Check



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

So I know there are lots of threads out there discussing tadpole care but I just want to make sure mine is feasible.
32oz fruit fly cup with regular 24 hour aged Kirkland bottled water.
No water changes with a portion of indian almond leaf and a pinch of sphagnum moss
Feed frog bites and sometimes tropical fish flakes(I might or might not do this) 2-3 a week.
Fill up evaporated water portion once a week. Is that all I need?


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

This all depends on what kind of tadpole... What are you referring to?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Assuming they're the tadpoles you're trying to buy (varadero imitator) - those tadpoles are best left with the parents.

They do better than we ever will.

s


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, thanks guys! I actually don't have any adults so far so  yup.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's sort of my point.

I think you'd be better served buying a group of froglets - than tadpoles.

s


Andrew Lee said:


> Yeah, thanks guys! I actually don't have any adults so far so  yup.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks, I definitely will consider it.


----------

